# Cheap Vitamins Search



## expatwanna be (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi All 

I have been here a month from Aussie and I am in search of any outlet that has vitamins cheaper than the average Pharmacy or small Nutritional outlets? back home we have some large E - pharmacy Wharehouse outlets where everything is cheaper. Does such a thing exist in Dubai? Looking for Glucosamine for my dicky knee, They seem to be lined with gold here? At home was paying maybe 50 to 60 Dhirum for 180 (large tub) of 1500mg tablets. Here they want 300 to 350 Dhirum for 60 to 100 tablets. Ginseng is pretty pricey as well. After a month without it my knee is starting to pack it in, I don't want my wife coming out for her first visit feeling like she's a drug mule! Any Help would be good.

Cheers.lane:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

If you do find it let us know. I spend a small fortune in supplements every month


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes please do let us know. Even fish oil is soo expensive here and i havent seen in bulk back. Pack of 400 capsules are around 80 dirhams when i bought last yr in aussie. I never thought of bringing these here


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Cannot you import ? or is it forbidden?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I have never been able to find anywhere reasonably priced for supplements here. GNC, one of the largest chains, has a card you can buy that entitles you to discounts at the beginning of each month. The other option is to go on line and see if you can purchase that way. I really hope someone does come up with something though, that would be great.


----------

